# Dyna king vs peak



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dyna Kings are hard to beat. Had the barracuda jr. years ago and had to sell it with a lot of gear during a divorce. Now I have the peak...I'd say it's 85% of what the barracuda jr. is. Hard to beat it for the $$.


----------



## blyons1206 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking I bought a griffin and it's been a piece of junk from day one it's always breaking the teeth or breaking hooks I hate it


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a Peak and I've never found myself wishing I spent more money on another vise. It's my first and I have a feeling it might be my last.


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Love my Peak vise. Dyna Kings are excellent Vise's as well, I've never owned one buy I've tied on a couple.

IMO Peak is just as good, save your money.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Peak.save the money.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

How does a vise break hooks? That's a problem I'm lucky enough to have avoided.


----------



## blyons1206 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure how it does it the only way I can think is it has pressure on one side instead of both jaws having equal pressure and when I took the fly out of the vise the went into 2 pieces


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

Pins on peak vise break but they have excellent customer service and send broken parts free to your door 
Fast.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Buy once cry once
Get the dyna king


----------

